# Quarantäne ..?



## Michael H (20. Mai 2017)

Morsche Leutz

Das es nun langsam wieder los geht mit neuen Fische einsetzen , will ich nochmal das Thema Quarantäne aufgreifen . Wie lange Sollte eine Quarantäne sein und was man dabei beachten sollte .

Sollte man Salzbäder mit den Neuankömmlingen machen . Wenn ja , erst das Salz im Wasser auflösung und dann den Fisch rein oder erst Fisch rein und dann erst das Salz im Wasser auflösen ....?
Heißt dann auch bei mehreren neuen Fische jedesmal eine neue Mischung anrühren .

Pilotfisch Ja oder Nein ...?
Wenn es Dumm läuft machen dem Pilotfisch die Keime der Neuankömmlinge nichts aus und es kracht trotzdem beim umsetzen in den Teich .

Das Quarantänewasser mischen mit dem Teichwasser oder komplett mit Frischwasser anfangen ...?

Manche jagen erst mal ne Ladung FMC durch die Quarantäne...

Fragen über Fragen ...

So , nun seit ihr dran .....


----------



## koiteich1 (20. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Wie lange Sollte eine Quarantäne sein


Bei mir ca. 6 Wochen



Michael H schrieb:


> Sollte man Salzbäder mit den Neuankömmlingen machen


Kann muss aber nicht wenn die eh in Quarantäne kommen.
Anderst sieht es aus wenn jemand seine neuen gleich in den Teich setzt dann wäre ein Kurzzeitsalzbad oder Kurzzeit KPM bad ratsam.



Michael H schrieb:


> Wenn ja , erst das Salz im Wasser auflösung und dann den Fisch rein oder erst Fisch rein und dann erst das Salz im Wasser auflösen ....?


Immer erst die Fische ins Wasser und dann Salz dazu geben damit die sich langsam an das Salz gewöhnen können.



Michael H schrieb:


> Heißt dann auch bei mehreren neuen Fische jedesmal eine neue Mischung anrühren


Ja und nein aber man setzt eh gleich alle Neuen rein und gibt dann Salz dazu.



Michael H schrieb:


> Pilotfisch Ja oder Nein ...?


Ja


Michael H schrieb:


> Wenn es Dumm läuft machen dem Pilotfisch die Keime der Neuankömmlinge nichts aus und es kracht trotzdem beim umsetzen in den Teich


Ein Restrisiko ist immer dabei.
Aber man sollte das Risiko so klein wie möglich halten.



Michael H schrieb:


> Das Quarantänewasser mischen mit dem Teichwasser oder komplett mit Frischwasser anfangen ...?


Immer Frischwasser verwenden.



Michael H schrieb:


> Manche jagen erst mal ne Ladung FMC durch die Quarantäne...


Finde ich unnötig.

Wenn ich neue Koi kaufe mache ich immer erst noch einen Abstrich bevor die in Quarantäne kommen.
Ist beim Abstrich alles ok sind keine weiteren Maßnahmen erforderlich.
Sollten __ Parasiten gefunden werden muss natürlich erst behandelt werden bevor man später den Pilotfisch dazu setzt.
Wichtig in der Quar. ist auch zu beobachten ob die Fische scheuern springen usw.


----------



## Michael H (20. Mai 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Immer Frischwasser verwenden.


Hallo

Und wie gewöhnst du die Fische an dein Teichwasser ( Bakterienstamm ) ...?

Salzbad nach einem längerem Transport ist wahrscheinlich auch mal richtig Stress für den Fisch ..?


----------



## koiteich1 (20. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Und wie gewöhnst du die Fische an dein Teichwasser ( Bakterienstamm )


Ich mache es so das ich ca. 1-2 Wochen bevor die in den Teich kommen immer etwas Teichwasser beim Wasserwechsel verwende.



Michael H schrieb:


> Salzbad nach einem längerem Transport ist wahrscheinlich auch mal richtig Stress für den Fisch ..?


Sicher ist das Stress für den Fisch aber immer noch besser als den Fisch einfach so in den Teich zu setzen.
Selbst die Koihändler werden sagen das ein Salz-oder KPM Bad nicht "unbedingt" schadet.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Sollte man Salzbäder mit den Neuankömmlingen machen . Wenn ja , erst das Salz im Wasser auflösung und dann den Fisch rein oder erst Fisch rein und dann erst das Salz im Wasser auflösen ....?
> Heißt dann auch bei mehreren neuen Fische jedesmal eine neue Mischung anrühren .



Kommt drauf an, was für ein Bad du durchführen möchtest.
Bei einem normalen Salzbad, für 15-20 Minuten, das Salz langsam auflösen, sobald der Koi in seiner Wanne sitzt.
Oder, das Ultrakurzzeitbad, für 10 Sekunden. Hier wird das Salz vorher gelöst.

Hast du denn eine Quarantäne oder planst du eine ?


----------



## Michael H (20. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was für ein Bad du durchführen möchtest.
> Bei einem normalen Salzbad, für 15-20 Minuten, das Salz langsam auflösen, sobald der Koi in seiner Wanne sitzt.
> Oder, das Ultrakurzzeitbad, für 10 Sekunden. Hier wird das Salz vorher gelöst.
> 
> Hast du denn eine Quarantäne oder planst du eine ?


Hallo

Wenn soll das ein normales Salzbad ( 20 Gramm auf den Liter ) werden .
Hab neben dem Teich einen 1000 Liter IBC mit einem ( noch ) 14000 BioSmart Filter der als Quarantäne dient .
Wenn alles klappt kommen am Mittwoch die neuen (6) Koi . Quarantäne läuft nun knapp eine Woche mit etwa  50 % Teichwasser und 50 % Frischwasser . Aktuell 20 Grad , plus minus bei den Nachttemperaturen . Soll ja besser werden ab morgen .


----------



## Michael H (21. Mai 2017)

Morsche

Heißt also das Salzbad mit Frischwasser machen . Sprich , da müßte ich ja die Wanne schon einen Tag vorher füllen weil es ja sonst zu kalt wäre wenn ich es direkt aus dem Hahn nehmen würde ..?


----------



## Teich4You (21. Mai 2017)

Dann nimm doch warmes Wasser von drinnen.


----------



## Michael H (21. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Michael H (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo

So , Heute sind endlich die neuen Koi 2017 eingetroffen .





_View: https://youtu.be/yz1Lp0ZZXvM_


Gingen jetzt alle erst in ein Salzbad 15-20 Minuten und dann ab in die Quarantäne .

Wie sieht es aus mit Fütter'n in der Quarantäne , gleich oder erst noch warten ...?


----------



## Teich4You (26. Mai 2017)

Ich würde erst mal 4-5 Tage nicht füttern und dann ganz langsam anfangen, somit kann der Körper sich erst mal auf alles andere einstellen und braucht keine Energie für Verdauung. Nitrit im Auge behalten und Ammonium. Auch ohne Futter geht da ordentlich was raus aus den Koi. Zur Not auch die Hälterung leicht aufsalzen, wenn ein Nitritpeak kommen sollte. 
Wie lange wolltest du es jetzt machen? 2 Wochen?


----------



## Michael H (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Mal Minimum 3 Wochen. Bis dahin Weiß ich vielleicht auch wer der Pilot wird bei dem Spiel. Danach will ich nochmal 2 Wochen machen.


----------



## der_odo (27. Mai 2017)

Moin.
Meine Quarantäne lief schon mit 100% Frischwasser.
Ich habe vor der Abholung 2 Pilotfische eingesetzt. Das Salzbad vor dem Dazusetzen habe ich mir gespart. 
Dafür wurde mir empfohlen 5kg Salz in die Quarantäne zu geben.
Werte kontrolliert und Wasserwechsel gemacht,dabei wieder den Salzgehalt auf 5kg/1000l angeglichen.
(Siehe MKB von Konishi)
Nach einer Woche Salzgehalt durch Wasserwechsel ohne zusätzliche Salzzugabe herabgesenkt. Habe die erst Liter Teichwasser hinzugegeben.
Nach frühestens 21 Tagen können die Koi in den Teich.
eine 100% Gewähr bei den anderen Fischen existiert nicht.

Ach ja:
Vor jedem Umsetzen 2 Tage nicht füttern und 7 Tage nach dem Umsetzen nicht füttern! (Tosai nach 4 Tagen wieder füttern).
Das gilt auch für die Fische im Teich

Toll, 21 Tage sind um und meine Koi haben Ichtyo!!! Also: therapieren und noch ne Woche warten...


----------



## Michael H (27. Mai 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Toll, 21 Tage sind um und meine Koi haben Ichtyo!!! Also: therapieren und noch ne Woche warten...


Hallo

Heißt , deine Neuzugänge haben was mitgebracht ..?


----------



## Michael H (28. Mai 2017)

Morsche

So eben gab es etwa 200 Liter Frischwasser , bei knapp 22 Grad .
    

So sieht das ganze geschlossen aus ...


----------



## der_odo (28. Mai 2017)

Moin Micha.
Die neuen haben nicht direkt etwas mitgebracht.
Ichtyo sind eigentlich ständig vorhanden und können durch Stress/Änderung verschiedenen Parameter ausgelöst werden. Bei Neuzugängen kommt dies häuig vor, da der Transport und die neue Umgebung besonders stressig für die Tiere sind.
Ichtyo kenne ich schon von der Aquaristik,  bei den Koi hatte ich es nun zum 1. Mal.

Schön nachzulesen in dem Buch: Gesunde Koi !


----------



## Michael H (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo

So weit so gut. Im Moment klappt alles . Heute nach knapp einer Woche gab es den 3. Wasserwechsel , je 200-300 Liter . Zu Fressen gab es Heute auch das erste mal . Alle kamen gierig hoch zu fressen .
So kann es weiter gehen . 
Werde wohl doch nur 3 Wochen Quarantäne mache , weil wir dann auch in Urlaub fahren. 
Will nicht unbedingt kurz bevor ich wegfahre neue Koi einsetzen.


----------



## der_odo (4. Juni 2017)

So.
Meine beiden neuen und die Piloten sind im Teich!
Der Karashi hat gleich anfangen nach Futter zu suchen. Anscheinend hängen ein paar Tierchen in den Seerosen, denn dort schlabbert er die ganze Zeit rum.
In 6 Tagen fange ich dann an zu füttern. Der Karashi ist 42cm. Bin gespannt, wie der im Herbst aussieht...


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2017)

Bilder Bilder, wir wollen Bilder


----------



## Michael H (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Heute durfte die neue Bande in den Teich umziehen ......




_View: https://youtu.be/otwoUVqtzu4_


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Juni 2017)

Aber erstmal in das kleinere extra Becken..?
Hattest einen Pilotfisch mit drinnen?

Wie viele Koi schwimmen jetzt im Teich?


----------



## Michael H (16. Juni 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Aber erstmal in das kleinere extra Becken..?
> Hattest einen Pilotfisch mit drinnen?
> 
> Wie viele Koi schwimmen jetzt im Teich?


Hallo
Sind zwar erst mal im kleineren Becken , können aber durch die 2 x 110 Rohre in das größere Becken Schwimmen . Hat auch einer schon geschafft ( oder besser gesagt , er hat sich getraut ) .
Pilot gab es keinen . Muß auch dazu sagen das ich letztes Jahr vom gleichen Händler Koi hatte und die gleich in den Teich gewandert sind . Ich weiß das kann 1000 mal gut gehn und halt 1 mal nicht .
Aktuell schwimmen etwa 20 Koi im Teich von etwa 10 bis 45 cm . Die 7 Koi die Größer waren sind ja dieses Jahr ausgezogen .
Jetzt gibt es erstmal 4-5 Tage kein Futter . Da kann sich auch mal der Filter einwenig entspannen .


----------

